# band numbers



## cntry505 (Jan 17, 2004)

Does anyone know where this band comes from I have 4 pigeons with bands starting with URC they look like rollers to me not sure they are large in size blue in color 1 of the band # is URC 01 B 808 Thanks, Gary


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

the 01 is the year they where breed how did u get these birds ill try findin out the rest for


----------



## cntry505 (Jan 17, 2004)

I got the pigeons from a person and they didn't know any thing about them I just took them in so they would have a home there were 35 of them some look like rollers others look like what I have seen called West of England tumblers they are muffs the others are clean legged. Thats all I know. Thanks Gary


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for giving these pigeons a home. Sounds like some really nice birds.

We do have people here that can answer the question on the bands. The URC is either the name of a pigeon club in your area or country, where do you live?

Let's see if other here know.....

Treesa


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The only thing I found on a web search was an entry in someone's guest book from 2002, written by a guy in Ohio:

'A pigeon (with band) has been staying with us for a few months. We would like to advise the owner if we can find him (see e-mail). Tag no. is: URC 02 B119'

Would that narrow down the original area of the birds? Couldn't find anything which looked like those initials in any list of Roller clubs.

John


----------



## dano7 (Feb 10, 2004)

Email Ron Simpson at: [email protected]

From a web search--this may be the president of the URC...the United Roller Club of America that is. It's just a longshot.


----------



## cntry505 (Jan 17, 2004)

Thanks for all the help I am in NM the pigeons with that band number do look like rollers at least from the pics I have seen of rollers I will try to e-mail that person and see if he knows where they came from.


----------

